# Timberwolf vs. Allwood Splitter Better Buy??



## rev_2004 (Dec 7, 2013)

Looking to buy a new splitter. Curious to everyone's thoughts on which one is better. Looking at the TW-5 & TW-6 or Allwood Redwood Series. Taking cost out of the equation which one to you think is better?


----------



## lon (Dec 7, 2013)

rev_2004 said:


> Looking to buy a new splitter. Curious to everyone's thoughts on which one is better. Looking at the TW-5 & TW-6 or Allwood Redwood Series. Taking cost out of the equation which one to you think is better?


No experience with the Allwood but I have a TW-5. Nothing but praise for the Timberwolf. If you get the TW-5, get the lift and the table. Two options I would not be without. I do log truck loads of madrone each year and yet to have a piece slow it down.


----------



## angelo c (Dec 7, 2013)

Dont forget about the built rite....with the small diesel engine is tough to beat. 

That being said, i like the allwood. Would love to run one, from the looks at them i actually think the quality is at least up to TW standard if not better, you can truly have it custom built and have lots of choices to do so from. 
Tough to beat the resale/ depreciation on the TW 5/6. You can buy one beat the living snot out of it for a few years and sell it off for 70% of purchase price.


----------



## ponyexpress976 (Dec 7, 2013)

Bought my tw-6 about 5 years ago used. Total age on the machine? Somewhere between 10-12 years old. This machine will still shear chunks that refuse to split. Main cylinder has started to drip a little in the past year or so. Only other maintenance cost was for fluids and filters. Outfeed table and the 4-way are a must. Log lift would be nice to have but at $800 for that option, I haven't been able to justify adding that on...yet.

I was actually looking at buying a new built rite at the time. Both are of excellent quality. I would suggest going with whoever is closest to you.


----------



## treecutterjr (Dec 7, 2013)

Iron & oak with the log lift and 4way is pretty descent too. The hitch needs to be set up on the other end but it sti ll gets the job done. Never used a timberwolf but I've never heard anything bad about them.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## tomtrees58 (Dec 7, 2013)

go with timber wolf i also have a iorn&oak


----------



## rev_2004 (Dec 7, 2013)

tomtrees58 said:


> go with timber wolf i also have a iorn&oak


What size & type of log is that? Will it split it without any problem? TW6 or TW5? How long have you had it?


----------



## rev_2004 (Dec 7, 2013)

Thanks everyone else for your help so far. I think I am leaning towards the Allwood Log Splitter but still not sure yet. Would love to hear from someone who has or has used an Allwood Log Splitter.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Dec 7, 2013)

its a 40" sycmore


----------



## rev_2004 (Dec 7, 2013)

tomtrees58 said:


> its a 40" sycmore


Does log lifter lift it easily?


----------



## tomtrees58 (Dec 7, 2013)

yes and fast i have don a 50" oak log on it


----------



## tomtrees58 (Dec 7, 2013)

heres a 36


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm on my phone right now but you can look at the thread at my review of my all wood log splitter. I'll post more when I get home or tomorrow.


http://www.arboristsite.com/community/index.php?threads/246292/

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## rev_2004 (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks alot GM_Grimmy. I did search for Allwood Log Splitter but I didn't see yours. Is that the Musclewood model? If so do you wish you would have stepped up to the Redwood series? Very informative and I appreciate the your response. Thanks Chris


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Dec 9, 2013)

That is the oak series. If I had to do it over, I don't know if I would get anything bigger or not. For me cycle time is pretty quick enough for me and a cutting buddy. It's right around 10 seconds. I guess it depends on your needs and how you will use it. I only cut and split once a year or one time frame of the year, fall. I might have gotten something else if I did it for a living. 

Sent from my Samsung Note 3.


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Dec 10, 2013)

Ok, I finally have gotten around to having a little more free time, so I can type a little more.

I don't have any experience running a TW at all. The things I didn't like about TW, when I was seriously looking was that you had to pay more for the extras that came standard on other machines (the log lift and 4/6 way wedges and table grate). I finally saw one in person at the state fair and well the sales guy really turned me off. You could tell he was just there for the sale. I didn't get to see it run nor get a good look at how it was put together. The more I read and saw what others used, the more I wanted to steer clear of them, for the other features that I liked on other machines. I do like the 2 stage vertical wedge of the All Wood, especially for those goofy pieces that weren't cut right on either end. Another thing I saw was the jack near the end of the wedge end. When using the log lift, if you get a heavy piece on there, you must have something under it so that the splitter doesn't tip (assuming you have it disconnected). For my own experience this worked great, cause I used my atv to move the splitter into position, and then I could use my atv to skid wood to the splitter. Again, a small feature that I think worked out greatly in my operation. Another is the wedge design. Having the notch cut out in the middle helps keep the wood down, or from riding up, and for the special pieces I mentioned previously. I did not like TW wedge design. I didn't like how the 4 way wasn't hide-able on the TW, and that it's not attached to the cylinder. Granted you can change wedges very quickly on the TW, but I found myself hardly ever changing. I did I think twice, change from one to the other, and it was just to try out the different wedges to see which worked greater for me. I wouldn't pay extra for a 6 way, I'll tell you that, which was another reason I went with All Woods, cause it's included.

Again, I'm not saying TW is a bad machine. I think they all work about the same. I think you will get more bang for your buck with All Wood, and the options on one, are standard with All Wood. I can't speak for Built-rite. Their specs look pretty good. At the time when I was looking though, their price was out of my range. I think what they build compared to All Wood, is fairly close, but I know All Wood would be cheaper. You should give Bobby a call if you have any questions. He's very knowledgeable and easy to work with. He could answer any questions you have. I've had to call him a few times with some questions, and he's been very helpful and explained things very well. Only once I called and he didn't answer, but he called back less than 10 minutes after I called. So he has great customer support.

I know you've got a touch choice to make. In that range that you are talking about, I don't think you'd go wrong, you'll still get a great machine. It's just my opinion that you will get a little more from All Woods, but that's only based on my experience with one brand of machine.


Can I ask, why the redwood series vs the musclewood? The extra tonnage? While you get more tonnage, your cycle time is a lot longer, 12 seconds vs 6 seconds. Again, it's about what and how your operation operates. I'd like to have the ability to go faster with mine, but it's plenty fast at around 11 seconds (I run about 60-70% throttle, is why it's slower then the 10 as advertised) for me and my cutting buddy.

Hope that helps. Be sure to post back, maybe some pics with what you get and such when you do get a unit.


----------



## Oliver1655 (Dec 10, 2013)

To agree with GM:
I use a 4" cylinder, 15.7 ton, with a 4-way wedge 95% of the time with no problems. (Elm, hedge, ...) I have a 16 gpm 2 stage pump & the cycle time is < 9 sec. This is a nice steady pace. To go with a larger cylinder & slower cycle time even if the upgrade was free - *NOT a CHANCE!!!* I have the *NEED for Speed! *


----------



## T. Mainus (Dec 11, 2013)

http://milwaukee.craigslist.org/grd/4225349554.html

This is a tw-7 for sale . I picked up a used tw-5 probably 2 years ago and it is a great machine. If it wasn't located so close to me I would have bought an all-wood splitter. The wedge design on the timberwolf is not that great. I would like the wedge design on the all-wood much better. Other then the wedge design the machine just splits everything we put to it. Have no complaints other than the wedge,


----------



## rev_2004 (Dec 22, 2013)

Decided to go with the Allwood Redwood series. Bobby says it will be after the 1st of the year before it is ready. Cant wait to try out some big rounds on it. Will post some pics of it action when I get it.


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Dec 22, 2013)

Gratz! Now comes the bad part........having to wait, but I'll tell you it's worth the wait. You'll be grinning from ear to ear when you use it. Be sure to post some pics and video. When you see Bobby, tell him Wayne and Eric say hi. I'm Eric btw. 

Sent from my Samsung Note 3.


----------



## rev_2004 (Apr 18, 2014)

4 Months later and it is finally done!!!!!


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Apr 18, 2014)

Awesome! Just wait till you use it!

Sent from my Samsung Note 3.


----------



## gulity1 (Apr 18, 2014)

Nice machine Very nice is that Cableas in the background?


----------



## rev_2004 (Apr 18, 2014)

No Cabela's. Stopped to eat in Warsaw, IN.


----------



## jrider (Apr 18, 2014)

So lets hear how fast you crank it out.


----------



## mr.finn (Apr 19, 2014)

Nice splitter. Congratulations on the purchase, must have been torture waiting for that to arrive!! Now show us some pics of that thing in action.


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Apr 19, 2014)

Would like to see some more pics. Particularly the front of the ram and where the table grate is connected. I can sorta see the table bolts in the pic you posted. A word of caution, I would either counter sink those bolts and get some flat head bolts or make a piece of steel with some round cut outs to cover them. I had a piece of wood catch on of those and it bent the angle iron that holds the table to the splitter, and then my table was not level, but at least a few inches. I had some pics posted over at SH about the repair I did on it.

I too would love to see some video. Is that the musclewood series you got?


----------



## rev_2004 (May 5, 2014)

This is about a 36" oak round.


----------



## rev_2004 (May 5, 2014)

We got the redwood series. It is alot for one person to watch just because splitting such big rounds if a piece falls in the wrong place you could easily break something with the amount of power this thing has.


----------



## GM_Grimmy (May 6, 2014)

I do get that with mine too. I tend to have about 1/3 on my side (I'm running the controls) and will let the other 2/3 fall the other way and on to the table/log lift. That way I just have to wrestle around with a 1/3 chunk, which can be a daunting task. Just have to man handle em a bit. I'm sure you will get the hang of it quickly. I'm hoping to get some more video of mine this year.


----------

